# Macey at Crosby Beach



## Hinneymac (Dec 2, 2010)

She had a blast as you can see a good bath though when she got home


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww fab, glad she had fun, need to get Delta to the beach


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CUTE!!! humn I wonder what Lady will be like near water


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Awww lovely! It's great to see them running about at the beach!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Macey had so much fun....

My puppy Oakley doesn't like the rain so the sea may be a fun experience


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Cute! Send some warm weather over here! Haha everything is frozen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh what fun ... Mable paddled in a stream this week but further down was nt too happy when she went in a mill pond and the side were nt quite as easy for her to get out, had to be dragged from the side. Cant say i was too thrilled myself at the prospect of having to go in if she had nt come to the side ... did nt appear to be a water dog lolx


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha poor wee mabel


----------



## crazymaisie (Mar 12, 2011)

maisie loves the beach,not been to crosby beach,must go in the spring its not far from me,maisie loves ANY water she is like a big kid running in and out of any puddle!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan loves puddles and pools but is a bit cautious with deeper water. This morning we took him onto a gravel "beach" to a river on our walk and he had a great time running through the shallows but stopped short of swimming. Then he fell into a deep lake while he was trying to drink from it and had to be hauled out! He always falls in the stagnant part with all the weed and comes out with green weed all over his face. There were some labradors swimming in there this morning but he didn't want to join them.


----------

